

HN, what are you doing. - silversmith

This is HN front page at 22:20 GMT, 12.01.2013 : http://i.imgur.com/hM1Lp.png<p>There is a single (underlined) submission not related to Aaron Swartz. Multiple news site links informing us of his death. Blog posts on the topic. Even worse, old blog posts by him.<p>The topic is worthy of discussion, but 29 of them? Why?
======
alan_cx
Yeah, I hear you but its what the members want to do. On top of that, stuff
gets voted up. So, they doubly want to do this. Fair enough, IMHO. Im assuming
that for some reason you and I don't know, there is a particular connection or
kinship of some sort. Probably a sort of latent thing. It has certainly struck
a chord.

Anyway, like most things, everyone will move on. And as shit and crass as this
sounds, forget. All this talk of petitions and what not, will amount to
nothing, and people will drone back to normal life, condoning those who really
don't have their best interests at heart. Oh look, great bloke death. Cry,
cry. Then back to: where's the next dollar? Business as usual. That's for me
is the worse bit. The insincerity of it all.

Pissed? Hope so.

Now, any one reading this, if you down vote me, be damned sure I am wrong. Be
really sure.

Look, if every down vote, or up vote, is a person with an new or slightly more
focused desire to put their country right in this guy's memory, then good.
Prove this arrogant mouth wrong. Please, prove me wrong.

Just thinking about it, look at all the tributes. Even from the UK I recognise
many of the names. Cant you all get together on this? Looks like a powerful or
influential group to me.

~~~
opminion
_there is a particular connection or kinship of some sort._

He was in the first batch of Y combinator.

~~~
OafTobark
That has little to do with majority readers if I had to guess. I suspect most
HNers are not affiliated with YC and even though HN and YC are clearly
connected, I view HN more like a better startup subreddit. To me, at least,
the link matters little to back the reason. Any and all reason of why Aaron is
on the front page, bears minor influence because of his association with HN.
The part that does, is merely a reflection of being associated with anything
people deem an accomplishment

------
swombat
Think of it as a modern form of online memorial service - and treat it with
the due respect. It will be gone by tomorrow. In the meantime, let those who
wish to remember, remember. Let those who wish to talk, talk.

------
dbond
Honouring someone who deserves it.

I'm not about to blog about it but his work and writing has been valuable to
me personally and I'm thankful for it.

------
joe_hoyle
Actually, I believe web.py is related to Aaron Swartz, see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aaron_Swartz>

~~~
akos
Yes, that means 30/30

------
lsiebert
Don't complain. Find something worthy of HN to submit.

------
cookingrobot
Personally I've been opening all the submissions that point to the big news
sites. It's a small impact, but my click is a vote I want more mainstream
coverage of the issues behind this.

------
corporalagumbo
People over-reacting on the Internet. Who would've thought.

